# pensacola peir drums



## profishing (Feb 23, 2013)

Was a really slow day today at the Peir really windy. Me and my buddy caught a couple black drums and a few small sharks. Sorry I can't post any pics haven't found out how to do it from a phone if anybody has any options please let me know an I will post pics.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

did you happen to be usiing a spark plug or a large nut for a weight when you caught these fish?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The easiest way to post pictures from a cell phone is to download the "photobucket" app, it's free. Once you get the app and make an acct, just upload the pictures into the app. then you will see some links posted to be able to share it. Use the ones that say . then just paste them into here.

Other members like to use forumrunner or tapatalk apps, but I'm not a fan of those.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

its a PIER!


----------



## profishing (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is the pic I was trying to upload


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> did you happen to be usiing a spark plug or a large nut for a weight when you caught these fish?


What is this supposed to mean? Did you catch a fish with a sparkplug weight and hook broke off in it's mouth, or just messing with the dude?


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Them some nice fishies there guys.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

jackedup said:


> What is this supposed to mean? Did you catch a fish with a sparkplug weight and hook broke off in it's mouth, or just messing with the dude?


 He was just being a smart A$$


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

cat food?


----------

